# Chicken Broth



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

What do you do with the remainder of the chichen?

I remember my gran boiling it till the meat came off, i always thought it was called chicken broth but i cant find anything on the internet

anyone know how to cook this?

cheers


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

noone know?


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

Buy a packet of chicken noodle soup from morrisons (the best is a brand made by knorr).

I would then add

potato's

carrot's

onion's

add chicken(seasoned)

Then boil noodle soup first and bring to simmer and add potato's etc. This will make a nice broth style soup and is fairly quick, You can even add dumplings if you feel too.


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Was_Eric said:


> noone know?


Chicken stock?

Water, chicken carcass, chopped carrots, leeks, celery, onions, garlic all in a big pan.

Bring to the boil, skim the crap off the top, reduce heat to simmer for 5 hours.

Skim it once every hour.

Sieve it all. The liquid is chicken stock.

To make a broth, throw out the bones, and add all the other bits.


----------

